# Canon: Continued support of Yellowstone Forever



## canonnews (Mar 5, 2018)

```
<h3>Imaging company celebrated as “single largest funder of wildlife conservation and research” in Yellowstone National Park</h3>
<p><b>MELVILLE, N.Y., March 5, 2018</b> – In celebration of its robust corporate social responsibility program, Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, has been recognized with a 2018 Partnership Award from the Public Lands Alliance for the company’s role as the single largest funder of wildlife conservation and research in Yellowstone National Park as part of its support of the park’s nonprofit partner: Yellowstone Forever. For its efforts, Canon was awarded the Corporate Stewardship Award, which recognizes companies that work to help enhance the experience of visitors at public lands within the United States.</p>
<p>“We take great pride in our longstanding partnership with Yellowstone Forever and applaud the numerous initiatives that help further wildlife education and environmental research,” said Christine Sedlacek, senior director and general manager, Corporate Communications, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “It is with great pride that I, on behalf of Canon U.S.A., thank the Public Lands Alliance for the honor of receiving the Corporate Stewardship Award for our work with Yellowstone Forever, which we look forward to continuing for years to come.”</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>The Public Lands Alliance is a nationwide nonprofit organization whose mission it is to foster and preserve the wellbeing of America’s public lands and national parks. The organization consists of a network of over 130 member organizations who serve more than 600 public lands. The members of the Public Lands Alliance together contribute over $250 million dollars every year to help preserve and improve guest experience in those areas.</p>
<p>“We congratulate Canon U.S.A., Inc. on this honor, and we are proud to celebrate their incredible commitment to Yellowstone Forever and Yellowstone National Park,” said Heather White, president and chief executive officer, Yellowstone Forever. “Their generous partnership over the past twenty years has supported critical education and research projects, helping to ensure that Yellowstone’s awe-inspiring wilderness remains for generations to come.”</p>
<p>Canon U.S.A.’s contributions to Yellowstone Forever have supported numerous educational and scientific research efforts geared towards better understanding the environmental impact on Yellowstone Park’s wildlife and ecosystem. Through <i>Eyes on Yellowstone</i>, Yellowstone Forever’s research and education platform, Canon U.S.A. has helped park employees respond to park ecological issues through mitigation, adaptation and communication with the public. Canon U.S.A.’s funding for Yellowstone Forever assists with important scientific research in conservation, endangered species protection and the application of cutting-edge science and technology essential to managing Yellowstone National Park wildlife and ecosystems.</p>
<p>Canon equipment supports the live online feed of the Old Faithful geyser, as well as online roving and a series of education web videos and podcasts. The <i>Yellowstone Wolf Project</i> uses Canon digital cameras in its aerial radio-tracking flights within Yellowstone National Park as a method to enhance its data collection, while the content and media on the park’s official website brings science and education together to help preserve and protect this area of national significance.</p>
<p>For more information on Canon U.S.A.’s corporate social responsibility initiatives, please visit <a href="http://www.usa.canon.com/" target="blank"><b>www.usa.canon.com</b></a>.</p>
<p><b>About the Public Lands Alliance</b></p>
<p>The nonprofit Public Lands Alliance is a network of more than 130 member organizations that serve more than 600 public lands and contribute over $250 million dollars annually to the preservation and visitor enhancement of those lands. PLA members are found in all states and territories and provide operational and interpretive support to every major federal management agency.</p>
<p><b>About Yellowstone Forever</b></p>
<p>Yellowstone Forever is the official education and fundraising nonprofit partner of Yellowstone National Park. They partner with Yellowstone National Park to create opportunities for all people to experience, enhance, and preserve Yellowstone forever. Their combined operations include 11 educational Park Stores with gross sales of over $5.1 million; the Yellowstone Forever Institute, which offers more than 600 in-depth programs each year; a supporter program of over 73,000 Yellowstone enthusiasts raising funds to support critical park priority projects; and an online community of over 700,000 worldwide. Yellowstone Forever has provided over $100 million of cash support and over $55 million of in-kind support since 1933.</p>
```


----------



## Aaron D (Mar 5, 2018)

This is really wonderful.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Mar 5, 2018)

In addition to supporting Yellowstone Forever, Canon is also a major supporter of the National Parks Foundation. This IMO is reason enough to buy Canon gear.


----------



## daveheinzel (Mar 6, 2018)

I’m still having ads on your site that take over the whole phone screen and redirect to another site. It’s been happening for weeks, and it’s to the point I don’t even want to come back here. I know you’re aware this is happening, but when is enough enough?


----------



## canonnews (Mar 6, 2018)

daveheinzel said:


> I’m still having ads on your site that take over the whole phone screen and redirect to another site. It’s been happening for weeks, and it’s to the point I don’t even want to come back here. I know you’re aware this is happening, but when is enough enough?



I think that's some of the new ad formats that google is working on. I'll pass this over to Craig.

it wasn't an ad format but something specific to the ads themselves that it's a problem all over. Try clearing your cache and see if that helps.


----------

